

Rant: Why should I email my CV? - razvvan

This bugs me. Why do recruiters that contact me over LinkedIn still ask me to email them my CV. There&#x27;s an export button. 
Also, why do London recruiters keep mentioning that &quot;They are based in a very prestigious area of London&quot;. Do I level up one social class if I work in a prestigious area?
Never mind those stock options, I have to work in the office overlooking the queens trash bin.
======
leknarf
Employers don't need your CV, the recruitment firms do. They always ask for
them in a .DOC format because many have internal databases. Providing a .DOC
makes it easier for them to upload the file to that system, where they can
then search for prospective applicants by keyword.

Providing a CV won't make it any easier for you to get the job you're actually
discussing. It just makes it easier for them to send you emails like: "I see
you have 4 years experience with JavaScript. We have an exciting opportunity
to join a team of rockstars working with Java and Spring".

There's another concern to be aware of: some unscrupulous recruiters will edit
your CV. That is, if they see a job posting looking for someone with x years
experience with Spring, they might just add that to your CV, even if you've
never worked with a java stack.

~~~
markeganfuller
>There's another concern to be aware of: some unscrupulous recruiters will
edit your CV. That is, if they see a job posting looking for someone with x
years experience with Spring, they might just add that to your CV, even if
you've never worked with a java stack.

For this reason I always carry copies with me to interviews.

------
talles
I see working in a 'prestigious area' as a downside. I have worked on a rich
neighborhood in my city, the price of everything nearby was way too high (for
the same stuff I can buy where I actually live).

About the CV thing I bet this is a legacy workflow that most companies still
used to.

------
bsmirnov
They also asking for word Doc so they could put their logo on top of the CV.

I dont even own word anymore.

------
a_l_e
Giving an employer an exported Linkedin CV would show thay they don't know you
very well, that maybe they don't know you at all. They must show something to
tjeir clients at ghe end of the day

------
bennyg
This has bothered me for a while. I want linkedin to output a PDF resume
without all of the cruft.

------
adultSwim
#SmallestViolin

